# Is Agave Nectar really Bad for you?



## Shelvasha (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi everybody! I've been doing a lot of googling of almond baking recipes, and I see that many recipes call for agave nectar. Me not knowing what Agave nectar was, did some further research, and I'm finding that many people say that it is bad? Does the fructose in agave nectar really cause health problems? Thanks!


----------



## MSC (Aug 12, 2010)

I think the word that applies here is 'moderation'.  I've used agave nectar off and on for years with no bad effects.  true, the high percentage of fructose can cause problems in excess, but, common sense suggests that pretty much anything in excess should be avoided.  After all, before almonds were domesticated, there was a danger of prussic acid poisoning.  
So if you use the agave in moderation you should be fine.


----------



## mollyanne (Aug 21, 2010)

Thank you for this enlightenment. I just recently started using Agave syrup from Trader Joe's. I did some research because of your thread and it was an eye-opener indeed! I don't know about the Trader Joe's brand but apparently there is a lot of fraud going on in the industry that is promoting this sweetener and the FDA isn't fully on top of it all either. There is a problem with googling also because some website's are promoting their own products.

Some agave syrups are more processed than others and therefore become more of a health risk than corn syrup that everyone is avoiding like the plague these days.

The bottom line is that you should not take the label at it's word when it says "organic" but research just how that company processes their agave sweetener. The more processed the higher the health risks for those who are diabetic, pregnant, and obese. Heart disease is another risk.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 22, 2010)

Fruictose is the sugar found in fruit and in corn syrup.  Eating an apple is good for you, and actuall reduces the risk of developing type 2 diabetes.  The whole fruit has a moderate amount of fructose, a healthy amount of fiber, and multiple vitamins, minerals, and ant-oxidants.  Apple juice on the other hand, has as much sugar as a soda, and can cause everything from tooth decay to diabetes.  That's because to get a glass of apple juice, you have to remove the liquid from several apples.  You get the sugar and water, a few vitamins, none of the fiber, and precious little else.  Agave nectar is the same.  And just as an occasional ear of corn isn't going to kill you, neither is an occasional recipe made with agave syrup.  Just don't make it a regular part of your diet.  Stick to fresh fruit and berries to satisfy your sweet tooth.

Seeeeeeya;  Goodweed of the North


----------



## mollyanne (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm reading that Agave syrup is in reality not a natural sweetener but a highly refined form of fructose, more concentrated than the high fructose corn syrup used in sodas. Falsely labeled agave fructose and high fructose corn syrup are both products of advanced chemistry and extensive food processing technology. It is not digested in the intestine like natural fructose from fruit is. Rather, it's processed in the liver....not good.  Refined fructose lacks amino acids, vitamins, minerals, pectin, and fiber. 
Natural fructose in fruit contains enzymes, vitamins, minerals, fiber, and fruit pectin

FDA is saying that the agave syrup label should rather be reading as "Hydrolyzed High Fructose Inulin Syrup" to be accurate and honest for the consumer . I don't see that on mine from Trader Joes. I'm going to use mine up but then I'm going to one of the natural stevia products I think.

Agave Nectar, the High Fructose Health Food Fraud


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 22, 2010)

*goes to read and cries*  I really liked Agave Nectar.


----------



## Frank 2022 (Aug 22, 2010)

Shelvasha said:


> Hi everybody! I've been doing a lot of googling of almond baking recipes, and I see that many recipes call for agave nectar. Me not knowing what Agave nectar was, did some further research, and I'm finding that many people say that it is bad? Does the fructose in agave nectar really cause health problems? Thanks!


 

It is loaded with high concentrates of fructose corn syrup, not good on
daily bases for you.

Frank 2022


----------

